# Bipolar bird



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

I really need some help with Harry, I don't know what's going on! I'll give you some background info first:

I rescued Harry about 3 months ago. He was literally caught in the mouth of a cat so I took him to the vet, his wounds were treated and ABs given. 

He spent the first 10 days in a very small "hospital" cage because he had nasty puncture wounds to his wing, so he needed to heal properly and not strain his wings. Once he healed up I moved him into a proper aviary-style cage. 

He was obviously traumatized from the cat attack so I built up his space, toys etc gradually, so he got used to each new thing slowly. 

At first I couldn't even go near the cage without him hissing, crest right up in the air, hissing and making pecking motions at me. I don't blame him, he was scared. 

After about 3 weeks it was like a switch had been flicked; all of a sudden he started whistling, singing and playing with all his toys! He was like a totally new bird!

Now here's my problem... He seems to be bipolar! His moods change like a switch gets flicked. One minute he's hissing, terrified, crest in the air... next minute his crest is relaxed, he's singing and whistling and playing. 

The weird thing is, when he's scared, he's REALLY scared and won't come near me. When he goes into "play" mode, he comes right up to me, demanding kisses and pets, etc.

BUT the playfulness NEVER lasts more than 10 minutes. Then he'll suddenly snap back into fear. Then 5 mins later, playing and crazy again!

He is back and forth, all the time. I have spent the last few months writing his behaviour down and there are NO themes. It can be any time, nothing I can see is causing it. It is literally like someone presses a button and he turns into a different bird. 

Can anyone please help??


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

hormones. they can make a bird crazy mean or terrified, and then happy go lucky next. it's just a "phase" and he should grow out of it. 

not to mention- i know 3 months seems like a long time- but for a bird it's not. he is still getting to know you. and although he trusts you for the most part- when his "hormone switch flips"... he freaks out again. 

just ride it out.  it gets better.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh wow, I didn't know birds could have hormonal issues! Now thinking about it I guess it makes sense. Thanks so much for that, its really reassuring!!!


----------

